# Other > Fun and games >  Keep it going

## Paula

Currently doing the rounds on Facebook

What if Diana Ross was never in the middle of a chain reaction?
Keep it going  :):

----------


## Suzi

What if cliff had never going on a Summer Holiday? 
Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

what if Bryan Adams didn't do anything for you? 
Keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if Queen weren't champions?
Keep it going....

----------


## purplefan

what if Deep purple did not stay at the grand hotel?
keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if the eagles never stayed in the hotel calafornia? (Sorry for spelling). 
Keep it going...

----------


## Paula

What if Meatloaf wouldn't do anything for love
Keep it going

----------


## Suzi

What if Kevin Rowland and the Dexy Midnight Runners had never met an Eileen? 
Keep it going

----------

purplefan (26-03-15)

----------


## purplefan

what if slade had a terrible  christmas? 
Keep itgoing...

----------


## S deleted

what if Cinda Lauper didn't wanna have fun?

keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if the Bangles didn't have an eternal flame? 
Keep it going?

----------


## purplefan

what if the Bangles had a peaceful Monday.
Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if Elsa didn't let it go? 
Keep it going

----------


## purplefan

what if only one person bit the dust for Queen? 
keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if the queen wasn't a killer for Queen? 
Keep it going.

----------


## Paula

What if Rick Astley always gave her up
Keep it going

----------


## Suzi

What if Ana didn't want to build a snowman? 
Keep it going....

----------


## purplefan

What if Paul weller did not go down the tube station at midnight.
Keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if Adam and the ants didn't Stand and deliver? 
Keep it going

----------


## Paula

What if Simon and Garfunkel were never bound for home?
Keep it going ....

----------


## magie06

What if Chris Rea wasn't driving home for Christmas? 
Keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if the pogues didn't set their fairytale in new York? 
Keep it going

----------


## Paula

What if George Michael turned the other corner?
Keep it going...

----------


## Jarre

What if David Crosby actually did cut his hair...
Keep it going.....

----------


## S deleted

What if Eminem was afraid?

keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if Take That couldn't relight the fire? 
Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

what if Delilah was a nice girl. 
Keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if Pharrel Williams wasn't happy? 
Keep it going...

----------


## Paula

What if Jessie J did lt like a girl
Keep it going ....

----------


## magie06

What if Carly Simon wasn't so vain?
Keep it going..

----------


## Jarre

What if Eric clapton sung about young love?
Keep it going

----------


## purplefan

What if Eric Clapton sung about aspirin instead of cocaine?
Keep it going. ..

----------


## magie06

What if you couldn't touch your head, shoulders, knees and toes?
Keep it going...

----------

Paula (27-03-15)

----------


## purplefan

What if Whitesnake only went the once?

----------



----------


## magie06

What about poor Chris de Burge and if his lady didn't have a red dress?
Keep it going.......

----------

S deleted (27-03-15)

----------


## S deleted

What if Meatloaf had 3 out of 3?

keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if Journey stopped believing?

----------


## magie06

What if ABBA won the lottery?
keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if the Beach Boys didn't get around?
keep it going...

----------


## Paula

What if Madonna's Isle wasn't beautiful
Keep it going ....

----------


## purplefan

what if Tom Jones Delilah was a nice girl? 
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if Lindisfarne caught the bus home?

Keep in going...

----------


## magie06

What if the beatles didn't love me?

----------


## S deleted

It would be cos they never understood the real you Magie, lol 

What in Madness wore skinny jeans?

Keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if coldplay didn't need fixing?

----------


## Paula

What if Wham couldn't rap?
(Not sure that counts cos they really can't )
Keep it going

----------

S deleted (28-03-15)

----------


## S deleted

What if Shakin Stevens painted his door blue?

Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

what if Gerry and the pacemakers took a bus across a bridge instead of the ferry?

----------


## S deleted

What if Creedence Clearwater Revival didn't see the moon rise?

Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

How about the Eagles, if the hotel wasn't in California?

----------


## S deleted

What if Elton John's dancer was a tall lass?


Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if the Beach Boys couldn't surf?

Keep it going...

----------


## The_Scientist

what if she took the midnight train going nowhere?

keep it going.

----------


## Paula

What if Elton John had to sit down
Keep it going

----------


## purplefan

What if the rolling stones used sweeteners?  
Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if 1 direction didn't know what makes her beautiful?

----------


## purplefan

what if Take that didn't want her back? 
Keep it going...

----------

S deleted (29-03-15)

----------


## Suzi

What if Guns 'n' Roses didn't know what was in the Paradise City?

----------


## magie06

What if Jon Bon Jovi wasn't living on a prayer?


Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if the smurfs didn't know they were from smurf land?
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if motorhead was dealt a different card.

----------


## Suzi

What if Tori Amos didn't ever hear of cornflakes?

----------


## purplefan

What if the little kid in boomtown rats song really really liked Monday? 
Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if bob was not able to fix it? 

Keep it going. ..

----------


## ITWayne

What if Soft Cells love was untainted?

----------

The_Scientist (31-03-15)

----------


## purplefan

What if pink floyd wall was Finished?
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

what if Elton liked the sun shining down on him?

keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if the prodigy didn't start fires?
Keep it going...

----------


## ITWayne

What if Paul Young lost his hat?

----------

S deleted (31-03-15)

----------


## The_Scientist

what if my milkshake doesn't bring all the boys to the yard?


keep it going

----------

S deleted (31-03-15)

----------


## S deleted

what if Gloria Estefan only cut one way

keep it going...

----------


## The_Scientist

what if queen never killed a man...?

----------


## magie06

What if the sun didn't shine on tv for A-Ha?

Keep it going...

----------


## ITWayne

What if Chesney Hawkes had a twin? (Think about it..!)

----------

Paula (01-04-15),S deleted (31-03-15)

----------


## purplefan

What if Frankie did not go to Hollywood?
Keep it going...

----------


## ITWayne

What if Black Lace Agadidn't?

----------

purplefan (31-03-15),S deleted (31-03-15),Suzi (31-03-15),The_Scientist (31-03-15)

----------


## S deleted

Lmao @ ITWayne

What is UB40 didn't have a rodent problem?

Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

> What if Black Lace Agadidn't?


The world would be a better place?  :(rofl):

----------

S deleted (31-03-15)

----------


## magie06

What if The Clash never rocked the Casbah? 


Keep it going.

----------


## Suzi

What if Celine Dion's heart didn't go on (and on, and on)?
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What is Bonnie Tyler used a sat nav when she went to France?

Keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if Cheer stopped believing in life after love?

Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if West life couldn't sleep that night? 

Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

what if prince went to bed early in 1999?
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

what if Ottawan couldn't spell disco?

Kep it going...

----------

Paula (01-04-15)

----------


## magie06

What if Dolly Parton couldn't spell divorce?

(It was the natural follow on after the previous post). 

Keep it going...

----------

S deleted (01-04-15)

----------


## ITWayne

What if Tracey Chapman never had driving lessons?

----------


## purplefan

What if Napoleon had not surrendered at Waterloo?  
Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if Queen had somebody to love?
Keep it going...

----------


## Paula

What if Rod Stewart did want to talk about it?
Keep it going

----------


## S deleted

what if Lionel Ritchie hadn't built a dancefloor on his ceiling

----------


## magie06

What if wham! didn't give you their hearts last Christmas? 

Keep it going. ..

----------


## purplefan

what if the monkies caught a bus instead of walking down the street?
keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if the Spice girls knew everyone? 

Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if wham wanted a lie in?
Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if Spandau Ballet didn't know where the barricades were?

----------


## The_Scientist

What if ed sheeran only thought to himself?

----------


## S deleted

What of The Corr's, Bon Jovi, Devlin, Del Shannon, Linkin Park, Kanye West, Avril Lavigne, Hail the Villian, Marroon 5, Ladytron and Ed Sheeran (plus any others I've missed out) all stood together instead of running away.

Keep in going...

----------


## ITWayne

What if Stealers Wheels never met any jokers or clowns?

----------


## purplefan

what if Jasper carrot did not record the magic roundabout as the b side to funky moped?
Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if the boys were perfect for Duran Duran?

----------


## magie06

What if the bangles woke up to a rainy day?

----------


## purplefan

What if the Eagles never went to California? 
Keep it  going...

----------


## ITWayne

What if Blue Oyster Cult were friends with the Reaper?

----------


## magie06

What if Chris de Burge paid the ferry man?

----------


## Jarre

What if blue men could sing the whites? (bonzo dog doo dah band "can blue men sing the whites?")

----------


## Paula

What if Oasis did look back in anger 
Keep it going

----------


## S deleted

What if Sonny didn't have Cher?

----------


## magie06

What if the grass wasn't green for Tom Jones?

keep it going...

----------


## ITWayne

What if Adele caught up with the pavement?

----------

Paula (05-04-15)

----------


## S deleted

What if Toto never went to Africa

----------


## ITWayne

What if Karen Carpenter had amnesia?

----------


## Paula

What if Billy Ocean's tough sat on the sofa

----------


## ITWayne

What if Johnny Logan didn't like to be touched?

----------


## S deleted

What if Bucks Fizz were indecisive?

----------


## ITWayne

What if James had haemorrhoids?

----------

S deleted (05-04-15)

----------


## magie06

What if the baby wasn't able to say bye bye for the Bay City Rollers?

----------


## purplefan

What if the Beatles did not need any help!? ?
Keep it going...

----------


## The_Scientist

what if Britney learned from her mistake and only did it the one time?

----------


## S deleted

What if Kylie wasn't so lucky

Keep it going...

----------


## ITWayne

What if Westlife had never tried Red Bull?

----------

magie06 (06-04-15),S deleted (06-04-15)

----------


## magie06

What if Boyzone never knew the words?

----------


## Suzi

What if Tracy Chapman didn't have a fast car?

----------


## S deleted

What if Spandau Ballet where False?

Keep it going...

----------


## Paula

Or silver

----------

S deleted (06-04-15)

----------


## Suzi

What if Phil Collins didn't find his true colours?

Keep it going  :O:

----------


## ITWayne

What if Samson had a quiet word with Plain White Tees?

----------

S deleted (06-04-15)

----------


## magie06

What if the carpenters knew all about time travel?

----------


## The_Scientist

what if Sam Smith was good at a one night stand? or else what if he was the only one?

----------


## ITWayne

What if it wasn't actually Mumford & Sons fault?

----------


## Suzi

What if Will Smith was the Fresh Prince of Watford and not Belair?

----------


## Paula

What if Eiffel 65 were pink?

----------


## purplefan

What if the Jam decided not to go underground?

----------


## ITWayne

What if The Doors were perfectly normal?

----------


## Suzi

What if Oasis didn't think their wall was wonderful (lol)?

----------

purplefan (07-04-15)

----------


## purplefan

what if the spice girls did not want to zigazig ah?

----------


## Suzi

What if Pulp only knew rich people?

----------


## ITWayne

What if Shakin' Stevens was colour blind?

----------


## magie06

What if Madonna sang about dirty island? 


Keep it going

----------


## purplefan

what if the bangles flame went out?
keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

what if Cars broke down

----------


## magie06

What if Bob Marley didn't know the name of the house, in New Orleans?

----------


## purplefan

what if slade hated Noise?
keep it going...

----------


## Paula

What if Blondie didn't find ya

----------


## purplefan

What if Neil Diamond changed his Jeans to black?
keep it going...

----------


## The_Scientist

What if i wanted to break? Laugh it all of in your face?

I kniw it doeznt fit technically but i dont care

----------


## magie06

What if Aerosmith didn't go crazy?

----------


## The_Scientist

what if Fantine forgot the dream she dreamed?

What if Ben Howard remembered where he'd been?

What if the wheels on the bus just stopped going round?!

----------


## S deleted

> What if the wheels on the bus just stopped going round?!


Noooooooooooo, lol


What if I know a song that won't get on ya nerves?

----------


## ITWayne

What if the world wasn't just a great big onion?

----------


## magie06

What if the beach boys didn't get around?

----------

S deleted (12-04-15)

----------


## Paula

What if Johnny wasn't good?

----------


## magie06

What if Eleanor Rigby wasn't lonely?

----------


## S deleted

What if the Jackson 5 were dyslexic?

----------


## Suzi

What if Gloria Gaynor couldn't survive?

----------


## Paula

> What if Gloria Gaynor couldn't survive?


Now that's an unbearable thought for most of the women in the world!

----------

S deleted (12-04-15),Suzi (12-04-15)

----------


## S deleted

What if the Carpenters had to rely on Royal Mail?

----------


## ITWayne

What if Fred never said "right"?

----------

Paula (12-04-15)

----------


## magie06

What if Frankie didn't say Relax?

----------


## ITWayne

...or never went to Hollywood?

----------


## S deleted

what if there were only 3 tops?

----------


## magie06

What if Madonna's dad didn't like being called papa?

----------


## S deleted

What if Pharell Williams was depressed?

Keep it going...

----------


## ITWayne

What if the Rolling Stones weren't actually pleased to meet you?

----------


## purplefan

What if the Beatles didn't need \help?
Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if U.F.O did not need a doctor.
carry on...

----------


## purplefan

What if Queens boy missed  the man ?
keep it going...

----------


## ITWayne

What if the Doobie Brothers long train stopped running?

----------


## magie06

What if Chris de Burge's train was an English train?

----------


## S deleted

What if Queen already had a loved one?

keep it going...

----------


## The_Scientist

What if 3 was just a regular number?

----------

S deleted (21-04-15)

----------


## purplefan

> What if Chris de Burge's train was an English train?


It would be late, smelly and not fool of souls of the dead but full of early morning commuters trying to get to heaven.

----------


## purplefan

what if peter Andre girl wasn't mysterious? 
Keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if Lulu could only whisper?

----------


## Paula

What if abba didn't know morse code?
Keep it going

----------


## S deleted

What if Bewitched hadn't listened to the weather report?

----------


## magie06

What if the Bangles didn't wake up to a manic monday?

----------


## S deleted

what if Bananarama disn't isten to rumours?

----------


## purplefan

What if you would rather listen to Fleetwood mac than Jack? 

Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if Mike Stock, Matt Aitken and Pete Waterman had never met each other? Oh what if..........

----------


## ITWayne

What if Dina Carroll preferred if you'd be a stranger tonight?

----------


## purplefan

What would have happened if the wurzles could only afford a 2nd hand combine harvester? 
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if Orville could fly?

keep it going?

----------


## magie06

What if Pink Floyd ran out of bricks?

----------

purplefan (23-04-15)

----------


## purplefan

What if kate Bush had not read wuthering hights?
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if the righteous borthers kept help of that loving feeling?

keep it going?

----------


## purplefan

What if it was raining women for the weather girls? 

keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if the Lion didn't sleep at night?

----------


## purplefan

What if Del amitri knew straight away?

keep it  going...

----------


## S deleted

what if REO Speedwagon didn't love you anymore?

----------


## purplefan

What if the kinks did not want to go dancing?
Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if you didn't spin for Dead or Alive?

keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if UB40 drank white wine

----------

purplefan (30-04-15)

----------


## purplefan

What if Ozzy osbourne was not paranoid? 

Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if Bryan Adams had a terrible summer in 69?
Keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if Rod Stewart didn't like sailing?

----------


## purplefan

What if Rod stewart thought he was ugly? 
keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if the hills weren't alive?

----------


## magie06

What if a spoonful of sugar was bad for your teeth?

----------


## Suzi

What if Queen rode an elephant?

----------


## purplefan

What if Chris De burghs lady wore turquoise?

----------


## Suzi

What if there was no style for gangnam?

----------


## purplefan

WHat if the lady hung up when Stevie wonder called?
Keep it going..

----------


## S deleted

What if The Who knew who you were?

keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if there was no bridge over troubled waters?

----------

purplefan (05-05-15)

----------


## purplefan

What if U" found what they were looking for? 
keep it  going...

----------


## Suzi

What if Johnny had to stay? 
Keep it going...

----------

S deleted (06-05-15)

----------


## magie06

Not sure if we used this one already...

what if there were no Troubled waters?

----------


## purplefan

Thats ok magie.  

What if Scarborough fare was closed? 
keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if there were no seasons in the sun?

----------


## purplefan

What if there was no whisky in the jar for thin lizzy? 
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if Cliff Richard had nothing to celebrate/congratulate?

----------


## Paula

What if Electro Velvet weren't in love with me

----------


## purplefan

> What if Electro Velvet weren't in love with me


They would not have finished in bottom 4 with 5 points  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

What if my old mad was too lazt to follow the band?
KEEP IT GOING...

----------


## magie06

What if Queen found somebody to love? 

Keep it going

----------


## purplefan

What if kiss has a sane night? 
keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

what if Sly Fox only wanted to go half way?

----------


## purplefan

What if the undertones cousin was not so perfect and he hated subuteo? 
Keep it going...

----------

S deleted (25-05-15)

----------


## magie06

What if Frankie needed valium?

Keep it going.

----------

purplefan (26-05-15)

----------


## purplefan

What if prince went to bed early in 1999?
Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if I wasn't working as a waitress for the human league?

----------


## S deleted

What Don MacLean liked British pie.

----------


## purplefan

Bye bye British steak and kidney pie, drove my ford Capri to the burn but the burn was dry.

it dont have the same ring.

----------


## purplefan

What if Frank Sinatra cheated and did it someone else s way?

----------


## magie06

What if you were "born to be tame?"

----------


## purplefan

What if bruce was not Born in The U.S.A? 
Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if the turn table was broken for Dead or Alive?

----------


## purplefan

What if Jason sang Especially for the other one? 

Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if Deep purple never went to montreux ?
keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

what if MJ stop before getting enough

keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if AC/DC never met rosie. 
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

what if Metallica found something else that mattered?

keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if motorhead drew the 2 of spades?

----------


## purplefan

what if rose royce got a job working in macdonalds and not at the car wash.
Keep it going..

----------


## S deleted

What if Madonna never went on holiday?


Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if Madonna's papa did not preach? 
keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if Idina Menzel didn't let it go? 

Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

> What if Idina Menzel didn't let it go?


Oh what if.......lol

----------


## S deleted

What if there is only a B-road to hell?

keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

Or there are no bats in hell?
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if Buddy Holly left the lytrics as Piggy Suey (Quantum Leap ref)

keep it going...

----------


## Justin Tolerable

Why do girls just wanna have fun? 

(No idea about rules of game)

----------


## S deleted

you seem to have the idea.

What if Dexys Midnight Runners hadn't cheered for Eileen (had to be careful what I said there lol)


Keep it going...

----------



----------


## purplefan

What if the Jam took the bus
Keep it going

----------


## QPRFan

What if the stone roses were made of cardboard?

(Keep it going)

----------


## S deleted

what if Bette Davis eyes were nothing to write home about


Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if heart were not alone? 
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if Roy Orbison only drove during the day?

Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

Good one Stella. 
What if whitesnake only went once?
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if the rolling stones only had red paint?

keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if it really mattered to Buddy Holly? 

Keep it going..

----------


## purplefan

What if status Quo thought Caroline was terrible? 
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if Fleetwood Mac told the truth

keep it goin...

----------


## Paula

What if Wet Wet Wet couldn't hold back the river?
Keep it going

----------


## S deleted

What is Chas and Dave were from Manchester?

Keep it going....

----------


## purplefan

What if the wurzles could not afford a brand now combine harvester? 
Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if cliff did not have a living doll?

----------


## purplefan

What if Elvis did not have a suspicious mind?
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if the rolling stones met Ruby on a Saturday 

Keep it going...

----------


## The_Scientist

what if Sam Smith just wanted them to leave?

----------


## purplefan

What if meat loaf got all three? 
Keep it going...

----------


## S deleted

What if Michael Jackson sang Jupiter's song?


keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

What if Aviici didn't want to wake up?

----------


## S deleted

> What if Aviici didn't want to wake up?


Sounds like bliss, lol


What if Bryan Adams decided to run away from you?


Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

Not sure if this was used before but here it goes...

What if there were 100 red balloons?

Keep it going.........

----------


## Suzi

What if Guns 'n' Roses didn't go to Paradise City where the girls were pretty?

----------


## S deleted

What if Skid Row forgot me


Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

> What if Michael Jackson sang Jupiter's song?
> 
> 
> keep it going...


 :(rofl): 

I am sure i saw Michaels young daughter in a show on Disney earlier. She is about 4 or 5.

----------


## S deleted

Nah I doubt it very much although she does want to get into acting.

What if Bay City Rollers didn't give any love?

Keep it going...

----------


## OldMike

Not quite sure what's going on here so I'll try this :-

What if Schrodinger’s cat never existed.

Keep it going...

----------


## Suzi

Lol Mike - You take a band and their song and change it. For example.... using Band Aid and Do they know it's Christmas?  You could say... .

What if they did know it was Christmas?

----------


## OldMike

> Lol Mike - You take a band and their song and change it. For example.... using Band Aid and Do they know it's Christmas?  You could say... .
> 
> What if they did know it was Christmas?


Haha thanks Suzi I'm glad you explained to this old fool what was going on, you made me smile and laugh out loud  :(rofl): 

*goes off to think of some "what if band" stuff*

----------


## S deleted

Here's another example for you

What if UB40 only drank white wine (red red wine)


keep it going...

----------


## OldMike

What if the Rolling Stones did get Satisfaction

Keep it going...

----------

S deleted (28-11-15)

----------


## S deleted

What is the Beatles didnt use recreational drugs? lol

----------

Paula (28-11-15)

----------


## Paula

:(rofl):

----------


## Zoloft

What if Spandau Ballet came in second?

Keep it going...

----------

S deleted (29-11-15)

----------


## S deleted

What if the proclaimers couldnt walk more than 500 yds?


Keep it going

----------


## OldMike

What if Nancy Sinatra's boots weren't made for walking

See that keeping with the walking theme extra kudos for Mike

Keep it going...

----------


## Jaquaia

What if the Beautiful South wrote a song for someone instead?

Keep it going

----------


## Paula

What if the Troggs thing was a bit tame  :O:

----------


## purplefan

What if Engelberts woman let him go? 
keep it going....

----------


## S deleted

What is The Boss was born to stay still?

Keep it going...

----------


## Jaquaia

What if Wet Wet Wet felt it in their elbow?

Keep it going

----------


## S deleted

What if Van Halen hopped?

Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if Bing Crosby was dreaming of a Sunny Easter? 
Keep it going...

----------


## purplefan

What if Prince corvette was Blue?
Keep it going....

this was on page 4,.

----------


## S deleted

What if Michael Jackson liked the man in the mirror?

Keep it going...

----------


## magie06

What if no one else bit the dust for Queen?

----------


## S deleted

What if Ben E King would rather you sat next to him?

Keep it going...

----------


## Bereft

What if Iggy Pop was the driver and not the passenger?

Keep it going ...

----------


## S deleted

What if Enya was scared of boats?

Keep it going...

----------


## Bereft

What if The Wurzels had decided to buy a brand new Rolland V2-160 Muck Spreader instead?

Keep it going ...

----------

S deleted (11-07-16)

----------


## S deleted

What if Bill Haley and the comets only rock around breakfast time?

Keep it goin...

----------


## Suzi

What if Fall out boy didn't want to light it up (up up)?

----------


## Paula

What if the Wombles of Wimbledon weren't wombling free

Keep it going

----------


## Bereft

Max Bygraves and his tulip allergy?

Keep it going..

----------

